# I'm in!



## stanleyu (Oct 11, 2013)

Just heard today, Disney has passed on it's ROFR and approved my purchase of 120 points (resale) at Saratoga Springs. Woo-hoo!


----------



## fluke (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats

I have 2 contracts pending ROFR


----------



## Gracey (Oct 11, 2013)

Congrats & Welcome Home!


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2013)

*Congratulations!!*

WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## stanleyu (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks, all. As a former DVC member who had to sell when times got tough, I am REALLY looking forward to getting back in this groove!


----------



## GregT (Oct 14, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Just heard today, Disney has passed on it's ROFR and approved my purchase of 120 points (resale) at Saratoga Springs. Woo-hoo!



Congrats!  Do you mind telling us what you paid for the Saratoga? Thx!


----------



## chriskre (Oct 14, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Just heard today, Disney has passed on it's ROFR and approved my purchase of 120 points (resale) at Saratoga Springs. Woo-hoo!



Howdy neighbor.
Welcome back to the neighborhood.


----------



## icydog (Oct 14, 2013)

stanleyu said:


> Thanks, all. As a former DVC member who had to sell when times got tough, I am REALLY looking forward to getting back in this groove!



Ditto. I did the same exact thing last year.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Welcome Home and Welcome Back!!


----------



## stanleyu (Oct 22, 2013)

GregT said:


> Congrats!  Do you mind telling us what you paid for the Saratoga? Thx!



no I don't mind -- $76/point for 120 points. Closing costs are $450.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 1, 2013)

Congratulations and Welcome back!!!


----------

